# What happened to xf86-drivers-evdev?



## Hanky-panky (Aug 5, 2014)

I remember long ago it was part of the port system. I now need it and it seems not supported by ports system. What happened to the now mandatory evdev?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2014)

It was never in the ports tree. It's a Linux specific device.


----------



## Hanky-panky (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh, so memory serves me badly, I was pretty much sure it was implemented long ago.

It is an extremely straightforward driver in these days to resolve keyboard and related problems under an X11 environment, too bad they did not implement it.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2014)

We don't need it. Keyboards are already multiplexed using kbdmux(4) and the mouse is taken care of by sysmouse(4). As far as I know Linux' evdev leans quite heavily on udev and systemd, so porting it would be problematic.


----------

